
Ask HN: How do you keep track of agreements in your organization? - andrei_says_
Scenario: early stage start up. A few founders with equal ownership. We need to make decisions and have them in an easy to reference place.<p>Also while making the decisions it’s good to have a record of all concerns&#x2F;comments&#x2F;discussions.<p>Once a decision is made and recorded (I guess as a policy), it should be obvious if anybody alters the content.<p>What kind of solution do you use for such communication?
======
davismwfl
For tracking contracts early on, for SaaS services you subscribe to and for
legal contracts/documents use Excel (or similar spreadsheet) so people know
what is there. You don't need an expensive fancy document management system to
get started.

For tracking your other decisions. You have two different types of decisions
that are critical to track IMO.

1: board/corporate decisions which need to be captured in meeting minutes and
communicated out.

2: day too day decisions, for which a Word document that summarizes the key
decisions or a wiki etc all work. I used to use a word document that linked to
external documents for the supporting details on the decision. Today I like
Quip for that type of thing, it is easier to deal with than a wiki and you can
embed spreadsheets, graphs and all kinds of stuff in it, and linking to other
docs is really simple. It is more or less a simple document management system
at a fair price IMO. Quip just needs some structure put around how you use it
and then it is awesome. Even policies and procedures are easy to track and
manage in Quip.

------
mrhackernews
DON'T just record decisions. Record WHY you made them, so that if the
ASSUMPTIONS change in the future, you will be able to connect back to the
REASONING behind why you made the decision in the first place. And you'll be
able to change decisions with less tendency for argument or ego battles.

~~~
dang
Welcome to HN! Would you mind reviewing the site guidelines?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
One thing they ask is not to use uppercase for emphasis; it comes across
basically as online yelling, and makes it harder to hear your substantive
points.

Instead, put asterisks around the text you want to emphasize, and it will get
italicized.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

------
johnnyo
Seems like an internal wiki would do what you need.

